# scallops in Crystal River



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

I went out staurday out of bayport. It was to rough to spend time out there. Picked up a few and sprayed a little fresh lime from my coronas on them and enjoyed them ceviche style. Doesnt get any better


----------



## chew (Feb 26, 2010)

NICE..... all my lime ended up in my drinks..... water got a little choppy, thats what forced me in to my favorite trout area..... just happend to now become my new favorite scallop spot.


----------



## Absolut (Feb 26, 2011)

I've never fished for scallops, but have been dieing to try it. Nothing better IMO then fresh scallops. I know the season ends at the end of Sept, but how is the fishing later in the season...I'll be over that way the second week in Sept and want to get out and try this.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

you can always find them -just stay away from the usual spots(floatilas).
scallops constantly move n migrate around with tides and water salinity..
--we get the same all season long....

-a


----------



## messier69 (Nov 9, 2009)

Crystal River Scalloping is still on Fire but getting picked over every weekend. Just wait until the water clears up around the St Martins and Chaz PT. There were tons of scallops on these flats before all of the rain.

September fishing will still continue to be Awesome with the massive migrations of Redfish feeding like crazy before heading offshore to spawn. Huge Black Drum and Bonita will also be showing up along the coast.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

going to chaz in the morning, hope the scallops are there


----------

